# Best color temperature for Veg?



## Medicine_Man (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey, first post here, dig the site...
I was just wondering what the best color temperature is for veg-ing.  If one were to hypothetically get a whole crapload of t12 fixtures from Wal-Mart, which would be the best t12 bulbs to put in it?  I think the best are the "daylight" spectrum (6500k).  But I've also seen people recommend 4100k.  Anyways, just wondering if y'all had any thoughts on this.


----------



## jash (Sep 25, 2007)

6500k is the best spectrum for veg and 2700k is for flowering,also a MH bulb would be great for veg or a HPS agro wich is + 5% blue spectrum


----------



## jash (Sep 25, 2007)

forgot...:welcome:


----------



## smkngunz (Oct 14, 2007)

go with Jash     and get the mh for veg and  hps for flowering


----------

